# Korea attacks Italy



## white dragon (Jun 18, 2002)

Ok, ok, ok, so it's not really a martial art, but Korea just knocked Italy out of the world cup!!! 

apart from this being an amazing turn up, I wondered if anyone else saw the game? the Korean players seemed to use some very subtle little tactics, like locking an opponents arm if they kept pushing them off the ball, and at one point a turning kick was clearly delivered to an italian players head in the penalty box, but not seen by the ref. anyone know how the team trains? I hear they have the hardest training schedual out of all the teams in the world cup and wondered if it included any form of martial arts, such as tkd for flexability.

Anyway, come on you reds!!!!! (take that as Korea or England)


----------



## KickingDago (Jun 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by white dragon _
> 
> *Ok, ok, ok, so it's not really a martial art, but Korea just knocked Italy out of the world cup!!!
> 
> ...




Ok  ok, lol I don't want to extend the drama about the Korea-Italy match. As an italian I'm getting tired of all the  polemics about that soccer game. Korea won, plain and simple. As far as the koreans using "very subtle tactics"..these tactics under FIFA rules are called "faults" they're not supposed to be happening! If italians were allowed, I'm sure they would of been more than glad to display the italian martial art of " ***-whooping" (especially that dude, Vieri)
Anyways, best wishes for the korean soccer team, north korea
beat us (italians) back in 66 it was about time asia and especially korea was back in the picture.


----------



## white dragon (Jun 21, 2002)

hmmm.... there goes England, still I think we one our world cup when we beat Argentina. Loosing to Brazil is just expected really! 

I think Korea will do well, and don't forget the USA are still in it!


----------



## KickingDago (Jun 23, 2002)

did anybody see the game against spain?  Man koreans may have attacked italy in that game but did u see these players playing wearing a mask to support their broken nose? Well no offense to koreans and their fighting traditions, but they better not commit fauls on the descent of the ancient romans or the consequences will hurt ..badly


----------



## white dragon (Jun 23, 2002)

Well they're got Germany next after beating Spain. Hmmm, should be interesting personally I hope they thrash Germany because, well I'm english and everyone knows we hate the germans.... and the french... and the... well, never mind   But seriously if Germany could only manage a 1-0 win over USA then I think Korea are in with a chance!


----------



## KickingDago (Jun 23, 2002)

sorry england got out, I always had respect for the british teams, a little less for their fans, they hate the spanish, the french, the germans and ..well let's not talk about it lol.  But yeah korea has a chance to beat germany.....depending upon how much they paid the refs this time :x


----------



## white dragon (Jun 24, 2002)

you wouldn't be a spanish supporter now would you?  Paid the refs indeed! ... more like the linesmen! Well we'll see how Tuesday goes. As for the British fans, I'd normally agree completely, however they seem to have behaved themselves this year, with pretty much all the arrests being over excited japanese. Korea vs. Brazil for the final is what I want to see!


----------



## KickingDago (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by white dragon _
> 
> *you wouldn't be a spanish supporter now would you?  Paid the refs indeed! ... more like the linesmen! Well we'll see how Tuesday goes. As for the British fans, I'd normally agree completely, however they seem to have behaved themselves this year, with pretty much all the arrests being over excited japanese. Korea vs. Brazil for the final is what I want to see!  *



much worst my friend, I'm an Italian supporter   anyways I hope the final will be between brazil and germany, i know the germans didn't play all that great this time, but if i see the koreans at the finals it's gonna be obvious someone is been hanging out with other someones from FIFA.:samurai:


----------



## white dragon (Jun 24, 2002)

Oh how we cheered when you went out of the cup  Just kidding. Kinda. anyway, I think if Korea do make it through there will be a lot of people asking how much they paid FIFA, but maybe, just maybe they'll win with better playing and be able to "out stamina" the Germans? You never know.... guess we'll see tomorrow!


----------



## Hu Ren Qianzai Long (Jun 26, 2002)

:samurai: :cuss: :hammer: :apv: :shotgun: :rockets: :machgunr: :tank:  
They Lost!


----------



## KickingDago (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hu Ren Qianzai Long _
> 
> *:samurai: :cuss: :hammer: :apv: :shotgun: :rockets: :machgunr: :tank:
> They Lost! *




told ya the final was going to be in between germany and brasil.  Most likeley brazil won.  They should make a brazilian soccer team out of people like Marco Ruas, Royce Gracie, Pedro Rizzo etc, betcha the game would be much more exciting to see!


----------



## white dragon (Jun 26, 2002)

Yep, sadly those Germans beat them by a poor 1-0. Brazil got into the final today (no big suprise there) but played a pretty dull game today, as they've done all of the cup. Even when they beat England... or it may have been that I had to get up at 5.30am to watch the match which made me none too happy about that game! 

Still I think it's going to be a dull final, woud have been nice to see Korea taking the cup. As for the idea of a new Brazil team, I think that would be interesting to say the least.


----------



## KickingDago (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by white dragon _
> 
> *Yep, sadly those Germans beat them by a poor 1-0. Brazil got into the final today (no big suprise there) but played a pretty dull game today, as they've done all of the cup. Even when they beat England... or it may have been that I had to get up at 5.30am to watch the match which made me none too happy about that game!
> 
> Still I think it's going to be a dull final, woud have been nice to see Korea taking the cup. As for the idea of a new Brazil team, I think that would be interesting to say the least. *




so what's the general atmosphere in UK now that the british team is out? God I miss being in Europe during the world cup.
Also being that you're english I ment to ask you do you know anything about the "devonshire" wrestling style?


----------



## white dragon (Jun 26, 2002)

The atmosphere over here is back to normal although I think everyone's feeling pretty good at the moment, there's been a lot going our way at the moment, football, cricket, boxing and the jubelee celebrations which got everyone in a good mood. Once we beat Argentina no one minded loosing in the cup, and it was to Brazil and I don't think anyone really expected us to win that. There are big parties (or were) in London with the Korean population having street parties and the Turkish doing the same, everyone joined in and had a great time.

As for the wrestling, have a read at:

http://ejmas.com/jwma/jwmaart_pfrenger_0300.htm
http://www.the-exiles.org/essay/histwreseng.htm
http://www.combatwrestling.com/catchcan.html

and best of all:

http://www.geocities.com/cinaet/walker2.html


----------



## KickingDago (Jun 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by white dragon _
> 
> *The atmosphere over here is back to normal although I think everyone's feeling pretty good at the moment, there's been a lot going our way at the moment, football, cricket, boxing and the jubelee celebrations which got everyone in a good mood. Once we beat Argentina no one minded loosing in the cup, and it was to Brazil and I don't think anyone really expected us to win that. There are big parties (or were) in London with the Korean population having street parties and the Turkish doing the same, everyone joined in and had a great time.
> 
> ...





Helluva site, thx alot!


----------

